# Virtual Clonedrive - Great if you regularly use certain Libronix CD's



## Semper Fidelis

Check out this program: SlySoft Virtual CloneDrive

Once you launch the program it creates a Virtual CD Drive Letter that you can right click and then mount ISO files of CD's that you've burned. The computer then treates the ISO file as if an actual CD is inserted into your computer.

I used a program called MagicISO to create an ISO file of the CD that contains my Hendricksen NT commentaries. I then mounted that ISO file to my virtual clonedrive and voila! I am able to access those Libronix libraries as if my CD is inserted. The nice thing about the clone drive is that you can mount/unmount individual ISO's and it keeps track of the ISO's you have mounted.

Anyhow, check it out. One of my problems with Libronix has been scrolling through large portions and having to wait while the CD is being accessed. This not only speeds things up but allows me to keep my CD put away where my little kids can't get at it and mess it up. Obviously, at 600MB/CD it adds up if you do this with a lot of CD's but with large hard drives this is hardly an issue.


----------



## fredtgreco

OK, Rich, why aren't your Libronix files on your HD? My Hendriksen is on my hard drive without even an ISO!

Also many programs that have other uses (Nero, for example) also can do ISOs.

ISOs are awesome for games.


----------



## VictorBravo

Wow, I'm so caught up in my little world that I had to look up Libronix.

Now I understand. It looks interesting for some of what I do too: tons of CDs with documents from discovery that always grind when searching.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

fredtgreco said:


> OK, Rich, why aren't your Libronix files on your HD? My Hendriksen is on my hard drive without even an ISO!
> 
> Also many programs that have other uses (Nero, for example) also can do ISOs.
> 
> ISOs are awesome for games.



Unfortunately Nero actually makes NRG files that can be converted to ISO's but are not ISO files.

I probably could have copied them all to Libronix but hadn't even thought of it until my brother visited this past week. We made ISO's for some game CD's so we could play some games together and not have to worry about inserting the disks. I'm hooked now and it occurred to me today to load my Hendricksen commentary set this way. I've had it on a duplicate CD up to now.

I actually prefer the ISO's because I don't like lots of files sitting around on my hdd and a single ISO is really nice with this program.

I use their program AnyDVD already to decrypt DVD's so I can play them on my Media Center.


----------



## DMcFadden

I like access to my entire library at one time. My Libronix library of nearly 3,500 volumes runs well over 100 CDs. It would drive me nuts to be mounting and unmounting so many individual CDs. If you use the "custom collections" feature, you can specify a search of Hendriksen, Sproul, Calvin, Bloesch, Hodge, etc. Or, you can search a collection of "systematic theology," "Greek grammars," or the entire library. Plus, the "study passage" feature allows you to search ALL of your commentaries, cross references, biblical people, literary typing, parallel passages, important words, harmony of the Gospels, Aland's Synopis, sentence diagrams, compare versions, link to appropriate sermons in the "sermonscentral.com" site, maps, music, topics, and illustrations simultaneously all at ONE CLICK of a button. That works a lot better when you have it all on your HD.


----------



## fredtgreco

DMcFadden said:


> I like access to my entire library at one time. My Libronix library of nearly 3,500 volumes runs well over 100 CDs. It would drive me nuts to be mounting and unmounting so many individual CDs. If you use the "custom collections" feature, you can specify a search of Hendriksen, Sproul, Calvin, Bloesch, Hodge, etc. Or, you can search a collection of "systematic theology," "Greek grammars," or the entire library. Plus, the "study passage" feature allows you to search ALL of your commentaries, cross references, biblical people, literary typing, parallel passages, important words, harmony of the Gospels, Aland's Synopis, sentence diagrams, compare versions, link to appropriate sermons in the "sermonscentral.com" site, maps, music, topics, and illustrations simultaneously all at ONE CLICK of a button. That works a lot better when you have it all on your HD.



Exactly!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

DMcFadden said:


> I like access to my entire library at one time. My Libronix library of nearly 3,500 volumes runs well over 100 CDs. It would drive me nuts to be mounting and unmounting so many individual CDs. If you use the "custom collections" feature, you can specify a search of Hendriksen, Sproul, Calvin, Bloesch, Hodge, etc. Or, you can search a collection of "systematic theology," "Greek grammars," or the entire library. Plus, the "study passage" feature allows you to search ALL of your commentaries, cross references, biblical people, literary typing, parallel passages, important words, harmony of the Gospels, Aland's Synopis, sentence diagrams, compare versions, link to appropriate sermons in the "sermonscentral.com" site, maps, music, topics, and illustrations simultaneously all at ONE CLICK of a button. That works a lot better when you have it all on your HD.



That's a good point. I don't have too many other Libronix works. This is a good program for many different apps that require your CD to be inserted.


----------



## fredtgreco

SemperFideles said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like access to my entire library at one time. My Libronix library of nearly 3,500 volumes runs well over 100 CDs. It would drive me nuts to be mounting and unmounting so many individual CDs. If you use the "custom collections" feature, you can specify a search of Hendriksen, Sproul, Calvin, Bloesch, Hodge, etc. Or, you can search a collection of "systematic theology," "Greek grammars," or the entire library. Plus, the "study passage" feature allows you to search ALL of your commentaries, cross references, biblical people, literary typing, parallel passages, important words, harmony of the Gospels, Aland's Synopis, sentence diagrams, compare versions, link to appropriate sermons in the "sermonscentral.com" site, maps, music, topics, and illustrations simultaneously all at ONE CLICK of a button. That works a lot better when you have it all on your HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point. I don't have too many other Libronix works. This is a good program for many different apps that require your CD to be inserted.
Click to expand...


Yes. The best use is for games (few programs require CD swapping). The benefit is not just for ease, but it makes your CDs live longer.


----------



## Casey

OS X has had this capability built into the OS for a while -- you just mount .dmg (disk image) files and they can be treated as CDs.


----------



## SolaGratia

Casey,

Have you heard of Accordance Bibles Software for Mac's.

Link:Accordance : The Premier Bible Software


----------



## Casey

Yes, I have -- but I don't own it. I got Virtual PC so I could run BibleWorks. If I ever upgrade to a new (Intel) Mac, I'm going to have a problem since Virtual PC doesn't work on there . . .


----------

